# Tennessee Mountain Top Land



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

I have 60 acres of Tennessee mountain top property for sale. This land has numerous home site locations with incredible views. Property also has unusual rock out-croppings and is entirely wooded. Property comes with access to a strong year round running steam, lots of road frontage, and only 7 miles from I-40, and the town of Monterey. If you ready for some real privacy combined with country living, then PM me or E-mail me for more information....John


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It's sounds wonderful (and mean to tease the moderator).
Good luck on finding someone to buy and love it.

Angie


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Price???


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

any ordinances/ zoning about cutting roads on steep hillsides? is there a road already in?


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

No restrictions at all, yes there is a road thru the property. The county also has minimal building codes. I think only electrical needs to be inspected....John


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

$2,500 per acre.


----------

